# Fishbone Plus Coil Setups



## MikeVape (12/1/16)

Hey there guys, 

Wondering who can tell me what is the best build type for a fb+. 
Dual coil or single coil? 

Alien, Claptons, etc.


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Good question @MikeVape
Perhaps @Paulie or any of the other fishbone users can comment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (12/1/16)

Hi @MikeVape - I just sold mine, but I mostly installed slanted vertical coils and it worked very well (great flavour atty, I just want to try something else again). The vertical / slanted coils allow you a bit more space to maneuver within the inner glass chamber of the Fishbone Plus. Last build I had in there was with the prebuilt Rofvape Alien Clapton coils that I bought from Vaperite. As it has a non-adjustable top airflow there's no way to close off the airflow for single coil builds and apparently the 'swirling' airflow system is quite specifically designed to work optimally as is (doesn't work too well if you take out the inner glass chamber, for instance). I suppose 'normal' single coil builds could work, but I think the airflow would then be a bit weird. The centered horizontal Clapton in your first pic might work very well.

Here's some pics that I took for the classifieds with the slanted vertical Rofvape coils:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (12/1/16)

Thanks @Lingogrey will try that. 
At the moment I have dual slanted Claptons like your old setup. 

Going to try the horizontal build as soon as I get my jig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (13/1/16)

So I tried the single coil.... 

Well not so good on fishbone. 
Tried slanted also not so good. 

Vertical is the best....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (7/2/16)

Hey guys

Apologies for hijacking this thread. I need some help with my Fishbone Plus as well:

So I've had this RDA for about a month now and used it once before today. The first time I built on it, I snapped a piece off of the ceramic base (I have hands the size of watermelons), however, nothing major and it didn't affect much. Also, I finally found the perfect build; 10 wrap spaced 24ga SS316L a bit slanted, at 0.22ohms, running in temp mode at 200 degrees celsius. The vape is wonderful, the flavour is on point and airflow is ok, however, the drip tip becomes horribly hot after 3 6second drags. The same thing happened with my first build which was with Kanthal in Watt Mode. The sucky part is that the drip tip is fixed. 

Any of you experience the same thing and possibly find a solution to this? I'm really trying to enjoy this RDA because the flavour is great, absolutely no spit back and no leaking whatsoever.

For reference, I have the SS Fishbone and not the Black one. 

Thanks


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

My one build I Love is
0.42 [Ω]
5.0 Wraps
Dual Coil
Clapton
Core
Kanthal A1/AMP
26.0 AWG = 0.405 mm
Outer
Kanthal A1/AMP
26.0 AWG = 0.405 mm
Inner diameter of coil: 3.0 mm 
Legs length per coil: 5.0 mm 
Sweet Spot: 41.8 - 83.5 [W]


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Apologies for hijacking this thread. I need some help with my Fishbone Plus as well:
> 
> ...


Sadly, this is the case with our babies. She does get hot. There's only one thing and that's to let it cool for a min. I normally take the cap off when hot, let it cool then drip again. That heat of your build is higher than mine, so I can relate, almost

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Wondering who can tell me what is the best build type for a fb+.
> Dual coil or single coil?
> ...


My other build that rocks.
0.51 [Ω]
12.0 Wraps
Dual Coil
Normal
Kanthal A1/AMP
24.0 AWG = 0.511 mm
Inner diameter of coil: 3.0 mm 
Legs length per coil: 5.0 mm 
Sweet Spot: 69.3 - 138.7 [W]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (7/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Sadly, this is the case with our babies. She does get hot. There's only one thing and that's to let it cool for a min. I normally take the cap off when hot, let it cool then drip again. That heat of your build is higher than mine, so I can relate, almost



Thanks for the response boet. I chain vape. The stress of waiting for it to cool down after a mere 3 hits aint gonna work for me... back to the Mutation!


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Thanks for the response boet. I chain vape. The stress of waiting for it to cool down after a mere 3 hits aint gonna work for me... back to the Mutation!


I have two. One has broken one so I use the spare driptip. Love my fishbone plus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/2/16)

Delrin drip tips folks. I never have problems with a hot drip tip. Dripper can get as hot as she wants to, but my drip tip is never too hot to vape. That would be a vape sin!


----------



## Cespian (7/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Delrin drip tips folks. I never have problems with a hot drip tip. Dripper can get as hot as she wants to, but my drip tip is never too hot to vape. That would be a vape sin!



The problem is that the fishbone has a fixed drip tip. Cannot be changed.


----------



## zadiac (7/2/16)

Cespian said:


> The problem is that the fishbone has a fixed drip tip. Cannot be changed.



And that is why I don't have one 

A very stupid design imo...

One thing atty designers must realize is that I should have the freedom to use any drip tip I want. they can do a wide bore tip, but should make it removable and include an adapter for 510 tips as well. I see some atty makers don't do this and for that reason I cannot buy their product. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who feels that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (7/2/16)

zadiac said:


> And that is why I don't have one
> 
> A very stupid design imo...



I agree wholeheartedly. Its a stunning RDA otherwise. Looks pretty and performs wonderfully, but that fixed drip and the excessive heating deters me.


----------

